

The Best U.S. Cities For Jobs - russell
http://abcnews.go.com/Business/Economy/story?id=7183746&page=1

======
russell
The story links to the complete Forbes list. For amusement only. I'm not sure
what their criteria are, but lots of places in Texas, Louisiana, Arkansas, and
other such red states/rust belt cities are high on the list for you to start
your careers or companies.

San Francisco is 127, San Jose is 115, and Los Angeles is 180. I moved to San
Luis Obispo County, CA, when it was #8. Now it is is deep into the triple
digits. Sic Transit Gloria.

~~~
systemtrigger
They're about as reliable as tabloids. The Forbes article is ok
([http://www.forbes.com/2009/04/14/best-cities-for-jobs-
opinio...](http://www.forbes.com/2009/04/14/best-cities-for-jobs-opinions-
columnists-employment_print.html)). Here are the highlights: Washington D.C.
is the new Rome and Kansas City is in "The Zone of Sanity."

Top 10 Big Cities for Jobs: No. 10: Portland-Vancouver-Beaverton, Ore.-Wash.
No. 9: Oklahoma City, Okla. No. 8: Raleigh-Cary, N.C. No. 7: Salt Lake City,
Utah No. 6: Seattle-Bellevue-Everett, Wash. No. 5: Dallas-Plano-Irving, Texas
No. 4: Fort Worth-Arlington, Texas No. 3: San Antonio, Texas No. 2: Houston-
Sugar Land-Baytown, Texas No. 1: Austin-Round Rock, Texas

Top 10 Mid-Sized Cities for Jobs: No. 10: Mobile, Ala. No. 9: Anchorage,
Alaska No. 8: Shreveport-Bossier City, La. No. 7: Baton Rouge, La. No. 6:
Corpus Christi, Texas No. 5: Kansas City, Kan. No. 4: Durham-Chapel Hill, N.C.
No. 3: Lafayette, La. No. 2: Tulsa, Okla. No. 1: McAllen-Edinburg-Mission,
Texas

Top 10 Small Cities for Jobs: No. 10: College Station-Bryan, Texas No. 9:
Morgantown, W.Va. No. 8: Kennewick-Pasco-Richland, Wash. No. 7: Athens-Clarke
County, Ga. No. 6: Laredo, Texas No. 5: Killeen-Temple-Fort Hood, Texas No. 4:
Houma-Bayou Cane-Thibodaux, LA No. 3: Longview, Texas No. 2: Grand Junction,
Colo. No. 1: Odessa, Texas

